# 1902 Columbia model 88



## MartyW (Jul 3, 2008)

I have been after this bike for about 7 and half years and I finally got it today!  I still can not believe that it is part of my collection now. 







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## JOEL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Great score Marty!*

Outstanding condition!


----------



## Langsmer (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice! Have you taken it for a spin?


----------



## MartyW (Jul 4, 2008)

Langsmer said:


> Very nice! Have you taken it for a spin?




No I have not taken it for a spin, at 6'4" and 250lbs I think that I'm a little bigger than the type of guys that this was built for 

The spokes appear to be a real thin gauge also, and I'm sure that the wood rims are rather brittle.


----------



## fonsu33 (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations! is a beautiful bicycle !!!!!!:eek: :eek:


----------



## MartyW (Jul 5, 2008)

fonsu33 said:


> Congratulations! is a beautiful bicycle !!!!!!:eek:




Gracias mucho, It' s dif?cilmente para creer que le ha hecho 106 a?os y ha permanecido en esta condici?n.


----------



## fonsu33 (Jul 6, 2008)

you are going to do with it? a good restoration or simplemete admire its original state? 
've seen this link? 


www.nostalgic.net/bicycle649.htm

saludos.


----------



## MartyW (Jul 8, 2008)

Cool link!
I'm just going to give it a mild cleaning and leave it. It has made it way to long for me to mess it up 




fonsu33 said:


> you are going to do with it? a good restoration or simplemete admire its original state?
> 've seen this link?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skoda (Jul 8, 2008)

That's outstanding.  Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Langsmer (Jul 13, 2008)

MartyW said:


> No I have not taken it for a spin, at 6'4" and 250lbs I think that I'm a little bigger than the type of guys that this was built for
> 
> The spokes appear to be a real thin gauge also, and I'm sure that the wood rims are rather brittle.




You know you want to launch over some curbs on that bike.  

Nice to hear its staying original.


----------



## pelletman (Sep 16, 2008)

beautiful!  Anyone who would even THINK of restoring a bike like that should be shot.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 17, 2008)

I wouldn't even clean it... there's not much dirt and grease there considering it's 106 years old!


----------

